# Vegas Friday Jan 2nd



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll be in Vegas this coming weekend. Anyone interested in getting together for a smoke?


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> I'll be in Vegas this coming weekend. Anyone interested in getting together for a smoke?


Also, if anyone has a suggestion of where I should visit (lounge wise), that would be helpful!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey there Danny - Hope you're doing well my man.

There are two that have been on my radar but I haven't managed to get there. 

Casa Fuente in the Caesar Forum Shops, I believe.

And the Las Vegas Cigar Lounge at 5825 W. Sahara Ave. (near the Burlington Coat Factory) - this is where the Vegas guys usually herf it up, I believe.

Have fun!


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Hey there Danny - Hope you're doing well my man.
> 
> There are two that have been on my radar but I haven't managed to get there.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot man. I was def. gonna try and stop by CF. I'll check out the LVCL too. I'm gonna "DO IT LIVE!"


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> I'm gonna "DO IT LIVE!"


:r:r:r Haahahahah, I know you will my man, I know you will!


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

casa fuente is a great (expensive) shop. but i don't know that i would consider it somewhere i would want to hang out, or lounge. i go there everytime i'm in vegas to pick up a box or 2, but not to hang. it's pretty much like being in the middle of a mall. i like mandalay for sitting and smoking. the sports book, or lounge.
have fun, and good luck there.
jimmy


----------

